# Looking for a good UK breeder



## Netty (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'm new here so please forgive any newbie mistakes I might make!

My family has been wanting a dog for years, and since my (dog-allergic) brother is moving out in August we've decided that it would be the perfect time to finally get one. We decided a cockapoo would be best for us, but we've beeen unable to find any reputable breeders in the North West of England that have puppies available around August. 

I'm told that most good breeders work through word of mouth rather than websites, so hopefully someone here can help? I really don't want to have to risk puppy finding sites.

So far I've heard about Anzil, but I'm told he can be difficult to get in contact with and his website's down, so that could be a difficult situation.

I've also heard of Rosedale doodles, who seem lovely but I'd have to contact them to make sure their website's in date. I've come across far too many 'available puppies' that were actually sold years ago.

And of course, I've seen Jukee Doodles, but with 43 people on the waiting list I doubt there's a chance of an August puppy!


----------



## Jill L (Nov 2, 2012)

Cindy came from Rosedale and she is just a wonderful bundle of joy, who makes us smile every day - even when she's driving us mad . They do seem to breed a lot of puppies, but he staff were really knowledgeable and helpful and obviously love the dogs. The puppies we saw all seemed happy, healthy and well socialised and though Cindy can be a little on the shy side that's what you get when you choose the quiet one of the litter. All their stud dogs are DNA tested for PRA and they give a copy of the certificate. 
If we were to get Cindy a friend (OH wont let me - one is quite exhausting enough apparently!) we'd happily look at Rosedale again. But, wherever you get a puppy from YOU need to be happy with them. Good luck with the puppy hunting


----------



## Freya (Mar 22, 2013)

Bella came from Anthony's (of anzils cockapoos ) mum called Zillah Parr -she lives in Liverpool and breeds Cockapoos . also according to the website Pets 4 homes Anzil has a litter ready August 1st. Good luck with your search.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

My boy is from Anzil, Anthony said he was not in a hurry to get the web site back up as he was getting a ridiculous amount of phone calls everyday when the previous one was on, I did get replies from him but maybe not immediately, it would definitely be worth giving him a call though to let him know you could be interested. Once you are a confirmed customer he is better at getting back to you.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

We are getting a pup from Anzil in Liverpool in August. The pup we are getting is from his second summer litter. I have been looking since January wanting a pup in summer. I have visited a few breeders, but knew after speaking to Anthony from Anzil I wanted a pup from him.

I would give him a call, even if he has no pups available he is really helpful. His number is on website even though it is not up and running.

We stay in Scotland and am travelling a few hours but hopefully will be worth it.


----------



## cscotland (Apr 21, 2013)

*rosedale*















I have just got a puppy from rosedale doodles last Thursday and I thougth that they were rely good as they have good knowledge about the breed and there are rely wellcomeing and let you go eny time and they told me that if I had eny problems to phone and I have a few times this week and they have been rely helpful and they always have litters available or if all sold litters that will be available soon you should gave them a go cuse they do breed lovely pups heres a pic of my bailey 10 weeks old her dad was Arthur and mum cher


----------



## Netty (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks for the replies everyone, you've really helped me out! I'll look into Anzil's August litter, and I'll try and get in touch with Rosedale doodles.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Just saw advert on pets4homes for Anthony's Aug litter, updated yesterday - picture of mum with pups and dad.


----------



## Adamant at (Jun 13, 2013)

We are getting a puppy from anzill second litter that are ready to leave on 4th of August. After looking at a few breeders I would say that their pups ar the best and also slightly larger cockapoos as amber the mum is a big dog. Good luck!


----------



## Loopylou (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm also getting one of Anthony's puppies at the end of August I must have phoned every breeder in the north west but after speaking to Anthony I waited for one of his. Have to say i've never struggled getting hold of him he has always answered my calls texts and emails, I have called him a lot. I'm eagerly awaiting photos of his pups which will be 3 weeks old this weekend.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Try Christine at charmilla cockapoos (google it) although its Wakefield, I do think she is expecting a litter.
Beautiful pups, well bred and reared, they come smelling delicious! Nails clipped and micro chipped. You can meet mum & dad. She breeds english and American cockapoos - highly recommend. X


----------



## creaky (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi,
I have 2 cockapoos, both from Rosedales. I have attached a picture of Rosie when she was 9 months (she is now 1) and I need to figure out how to shrink a photo of Rubie (11weeks) so that it will let me upload it.

Rosie has been a gem. Her dad was Arthur and her mum was Molly. Molly has now retired though. She did have an umbilical hernia when I got her but Rosedales refunded £50 to get it fixed. Rosie is more poodly but with wavy thick fur. Ruby who'd dad is Arther (he gets about a bit) and Patsi has more of a spaniel face (a bit more pointy) and so far has the beginnings of wavy fur but you never know how they are going to turn out, they can change so much. 

I know that I am really pleased with Rosie. She has a lovely temperament and Rosedales where fine and very handy for me because I live very close to them so I could visit often.

Good luck with your search.

Angela


----------



## BillyPoo (Jul 15, 2013)

*cockapoo puppy*

Hi, am new to this brilliant forum and am so excited as I am also getting a poo pup from Anthony at anzil . Is your pups mum Ellie may and dad Fudge..? Think will be bringing pup home around the 12th August.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

We pick up our Anzil cockapoo in just over a week, the pup is from Amber and Fudge's litter.

I am now getting nervous as this is our first family dogvand the kids are grown up, hopefully that is a bonus.

We are just back our holidays and dying to see the pups progress.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lucky you!
How wonderful this - pup will fill your life with joy.
It will also probably test your limits too, but it will absolutely be worth it 
Have you already chosen your pup? Do tell us all about it.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ooo exciting, happy puppy days xxx


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Not chosen pup as such! Decided on a bitch of which there are two - not good at making choices so by any luck might only be one girl left or I will be there for ever trying to pick one. Took me long enough to decide on bitch. They all look beautiful so think will be happy with any. Now worrying if pup does not like us!


----------



## Loopylou (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm going to meet my Anzil puppy next week, the day before my holiday and I'm picking him up when I get back, Rosie is the mum and the dad is the darker poodle. I am so excited but also nervous. He is a black cockerpoo and we are calling him Harley.


----------



## Dud52221 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi, just seen Your post and we are having one of Elliemays pups (already named daisy) did a lot of research and anthony certainly knows his stuff. We collect her around the 24th when we return from holiday.We have waited almost 12 months and i cannot sing ANZIL'S praises enough. A real genuine breeder who is really passionate about his dogs and puppies!! Dont be put off if anthony doesn't reply straightaway he is inundated with enquiries and from our recent visit he's certainly got his work cut out.


----------

